

The Emerging-Semantics Web ("The Semantic Web is Dead") - bootload
http://yahooresearchberkeley.com/blog/2007/05/16/the-emerging-semantics-web-the-semantic-web-is-dead/

======
bct
The Semantic Web and tagging, etc. aren't mutually exclusive. In fact, if
Flickr's machine tags are machine parseable then they're part of the Semantic
Web already, particularly with those tasty intersite links between data.

